# muskrat float advice needed



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I recently made my first rat float and was wondering how other people's looked and what worked the best, whether it be the bait or the design, thanks a bunch


----------



## agatien (Mar 7, 2013)

when i stared out i made some way to fancy things. they took rats well though. rats are easy to catch and you dont need anything to fancy to get them. my fav one that i make is a step metod and use some apples for bait. the two steps on each side sink just under the water line and the top platform floats above with the bait. i use a piece of that 1 inch styrofoam so it floats. there was a good post on trapperman with a ton of syles and designs.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks..and what is trapperman?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/postlist/Board/1/page/1

It's a pretty good, mostly trapping only forum.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok thanks..anyone wanna post pics of their floats that would be much ..thanks all


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll be getting my floats out this weekend. I'll take some pictures for you, don't over think them keep it simple.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok thanks again


----------



## louisdove (Apr 15, 2012)

I found that apples produce best for me, but mostly after a couple days when they would turn brown and start I rot. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

these are the floats that i use. I have never had a rat that was alive with the coil spring, can't say that with the long springs so i attached them to the anchor line like a drowning rig problem fixed.


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

there are the rest


----------



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you think it is a bad idea to use 1.5 DJCS traps for these for being able to use the same trap for land raccoon trapping? I am fixing to buy some float traps but thought that I could have them for each use.



trapper ed said:


> these are the floats that i use. I have never had a rat that was alive with the coil spring, can't say that with the long springs so i attached them to the anchor line like a drowning rig problem fixed.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

franklinmanklin said:


> Do you think it is a bad idea to use 1.5 DJCS traps for these for being able to use the same trap for land raccoon trapping? I am fixing to buy some float traps but thought that I could have them for each use.


 


The double jaws will work just fine there a little heavier and will do nothing but quicken the drowning process when the fall over the side.!!!


----------



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you usually get pretty quick results? I've had mine out for 5 days with no action at a pond that is supposed to be over run with rats.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

I have never used them myself.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I used them for a farm pond that had an extreme drop off. Rats I couldn't get by trapping bank holes with coni's were cleaned up by the float set. I used 2x4s down the sides as pictured above. Long spring traps at each end, coil 1.5s would do the trick as well. For bait I piled and I mean piled a mound of some green leafy plant that stayed green after frost. Not sure what the plants were, but they held a dark green color with rounded leaves about 2" dia and grow close to the ground similar to dandelions. They seem to grow where soil has been worked such as gardens, foodplots or ag fields, very common actually.


----------

